# KLS - Kelsian Group



## System (18 October 2013)

Sealink Travel Group is an established, geographically diversified tourism and transport company which provides services in two diverse industries being the Transport Industry, moving regular commuters and freight between travel destinations, and also the Tourism Industry, promoting and packaging holiday destinations, providing tours and delivering tourists to travel destinations.

The company currently has operations across three states and the Northern Territory operating under the well-recognised brands in "SeaLink" and "Captain Cook Cruises". 

http://www.sealinktravelgroup.com.au


----------



## So_Cynical (20 November 2014)

Bell Potter has released a Broker report on Sealink ~ PDF format 21 pages.


----------



## bigdog (24 October 2019)

Sealink's chart looks great for holders +29% since October 8 2019 announcements






















840


----------



## Dona Ferentes (19 March 2020)

and down. No tourists, no travel, the bus network with its govt contracts may hold it up a bit.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (10 February 2021)

@finicky posted in the FLT thread, that  SeaLink shareprice has recovered.  And, indeed, this is true.

I see they picked up a bunch of bus routes in Singapore, 


> SeaLink’s subsidiary, Tower Transit Singapore, [will see] a doubling of the scale of our operations in Singapore in terms of the number of routes, staff, buses, facilities and revenue..



and Transit Systems is long term government contracts. That and ferry routes being 'Essential Services" to ensure continued cashflow from subsidies if not fares.

The tourism side is still flattened.


----------



## Country Lad (24 February 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> I see they picked up a bunch of bus routes in Singapore,
> 
> and Transit Systems is long term government contracts. That and ferry routes being 'Essential Services" to ensure continued cashflow from subsidies if not fares.
> 
> The tourism side is still flattened.



Even so, who would have thunk it would have results like this.  Fortunately this one just keeps giving.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (16 May 2021)

from the May Investor Presentation

Operations diversified by transport mode, geography, contract expiry and client base. 91% of annualised revenue now contracted or non-discretionary
Operations diversified by transport mode, geography, contract expiry and client base 
Impact of COVID-19 continues to be well-managed, commuter transport buses and ferries to island communities continuing to operate as an essential service
Solid first half financial performance with full period contribution from Transit Systems Group
... _Australian Bus performing in line with expectations
... International Bus (London & Singapore) coming out of COVID-19 challenges
... Marine & Tourism benefiting from domestic demand _

General confidence and intention to travel improving with good domestic demand tempered by uncertainty with snap lock downs and border closures
Extensive pipeline of opportunities to support continued organic growth of contracted businesses

_back over $10 ; with the Federal Budget boost to consumer spending through tax breaks and a stimulatory budget which should trickle into other areas of the economy, supporting domestically focused travel stocks_


----------



## Dona Ferentes (25 August 2021)

hanging on to the run up .... Covid must be restricting performance

KEY HIGHLIGHTS 

_• Record underlying NPATA of $74.7m, up 152.6% on prior year, with total revenue of $1.17bn 
• Delivered strong gross operating cashflow, strengthening the asset base and balance sheet 
• Margin improvement achieved through rostering efficiency, procurement and service changes 
• Contract portfolio expanded with organic contract awards in all three operating divisions 
• Retained the Singapore Bulim bus contract and awarded an additional contract (SembawangYishun), both 5+2 year terms commencing in May 2021 and September 2021 respectively 
• Commenced the (up to) 15 year contract as operator of Brisbane City Council's iconic CityCat, CityHopper and Cross River Ferry network in November 2020 
• Renewed three significant bus contracts in Adelaide from July 2020 as well as adding the Outer North bus services contract. Also commenced operations in joint venture to operate the newly franchised Adelaide tram contract. All contracts have a term of 8+2 years. 
• Renewals of key strategic marine contracts in Townsville and Darwin 
• Acquisition of the Go West Tours business in Western Australia opening up opportunities in the mining and resources sector 
• Market leading position in zero emissions and demand responsive transport through battery electric and hydrogen powered buses.  _


----------



## System (9 November 2021)

On November 9th, 2021, Sealink Travel Group Limited (SLK) changed its name and ASX code to Kelsian Group Limited (KLS).


----------



## entropy (9 November 2021)

System said:


> On November 9th, 2021, Sealink Travel Group Limited (SLK) changed its name and ASX code to Kelsian Group Limited (KLS).



Thanks Sys, missed that, used to own them so now I know where to look.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (12 June 2022)

After getting above $10 in 2021, Kelsian has sold down a bit and now trading around $7.20.

As in the last FY, Kelsian’s results for the half year were delivered in an environment of ongoing COVID-19 related restrictions and uncertainty. The largely contracted earnings base in the Australian Bus and International divisions provided the stability and predictability of earnings expected from a business of this nature. Marine & Tourism was negatively impacted by border restrictions, travel uncertainty and emergence of the Omicron variant over the traditionally busy summer period.

Cost base pressures are _either well hedged or the business can pass these costs on to the end customer_.

........... Earnings ($) .........................  ......................                                 >>> ................   ...........  Return on Equity (%)  .........


----------



## finicky (12 June 2022)

Seems to me that it is being fairly priced against *historical* earnings of more than 2 years back. At at median ROE of say 15% I'd estimate it as worth maybe 3x book value but that's almost what it's trading at *today* after two years and one half of much lower ROE performance.
After a steep, roughly 50% correction of the 'post' Covid rocket rally, its recent recovery has a weak look but it hasn't broken yet; I'm inclined to guess it will.

Not Held

All Data Monthly


----------



## greggles (21 July 2022)

Kelsian Group announces that it is not proceeding with its proposed acquisition of The Go-Ahead Group Plc. Too much market volatility since it was initially proposed and KLS has decided that it is no longer in the company's best interests.

The market thinks that it is good that the transaction will not be going ahead with the KLS share price hitting as high at $6.86 this morning. It is currently trading at $6.29, up 15.63%.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (24 August 2022)

_Net profit rose 40.1 per cent to $52.9 million for 2022, _
_Revenue 12.9 per cent to $1.32 billion_
_EBITDA improved 15 per cent to $185.1 million_
Declared a final dividend of* 9.5¢ a share fully franked* payable on October 5, up from 9¢ a share.



> Kelsian faces constrained labour markets in the near-term and especially for recruiting bus drivers, until migration patterns improve, the group warned.



_- I see the local buses, when returning to depot, put up a "Now Hiring" message on their display signage. _


----------

